

Smartcameras in our future? - wooptoo
http://www.mondaynote.com/2010/08/02/smartcameras-in-our-future/

======
brk
Surprised this didn't mention the Kodak DC290, which was a pretty big deal in
it's day (about 10 years ago). It had the ability to develop apps for it. Of
course, with no wifi and limited processing power, you weren't going to get
rich on a camera app, but there were a few cool add-ons.

